# Are my pictures out of focus??



## Lyncca (May 30, 2009)

I was posting in another forum looking to be a second shooter and had a private message that really surprised me.  I don't have a big head about photography, so I don't think I am beyond a mistake, but this has never been mentioned to me in all the pics I put up for C&C.

_



The message says this:
I saw your post about a second shooter opportunity at a wedding. I have a wedding coming up in June that I was thinking I could give you an opportunity to shoot. I went to the link you listed, to look at some of your images. I see a very big problem. Your images are either not in focus or they are not in focus at the right spot. Have you been having focusing problems?

I decided to PM you instead of posting this on the forum, because I don't want to embarrass you.

Click to expand...

_ 
So, it obviously wasn't meant to be mean.  Now, of course, I went to look at the posters photos and *I* saw plenty of technical problems, but this said person in other posts said they went to school for photography, attend monthly professional guild meetings, etc.  Maybe I don't know what the hell I am talking about.

So, are my photos out of focus?  If so, I obviously need to correct that. I'm not posting an example because they said it is my photography as a whole.  There are examples all over lyncca.com and this gallery.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## photographyfanatic (May 30, 2009)

I have seen several of your posts with your shots. My favorite - Redneck bride. You don't have focus problems. You have a great eye for composition, wonderful post processing skills, and NO your pictures are not out of focus. Maybe this person is threatened by your ability. Block out the haters!


----------



## NateS (May 30, 2009)

That guy's nuts.  Your Liana- Model thread was killer.  Eyes are stupidly sharp in every photo and your post processing skills are very nice too.  It looks like you do some slight skin softening in post???  If so, maybe he is taking that smooth look to be missed focus.  Kinda dumb though considering how the eyes in those photos were sharp enough to cut my monitor.

I'd move on and find a different photographer.  Have you seen any of his work to see if what skill he is on to make such a judgment?


----------



## Lyncca (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I had a model shoot an hour later so I was about to have a stroke until photographyfanatic assured me by PM.  

I thought maybe the skin softening was the problem, so I wrote and said that and asked for examples.  I got this back when I got home...



> When I went back to find some examples on Zenpolio to show you, it turns out I was not seeing the full version. I was looking at the big version when the thumbnails are still showing. I didn't know I could see a bigger version by clicking on the big image. When I got the biggest image on the screen I can see sharpness. It is the way the intermediate size one is displayed that is causing the problem.
> 
> I wonder if others are having the same problem and see your work as out of focus but don't say anything to you? I would not like that.


 
Whatever.  I did go look at HIS website and although he has been doing for 27 yrs.  Well, I won't bash someone that isn't here to defend themself


----------



## rubbertree (May 30, 2009)

can you show us the pictures he was looking at?


----------



## inTempus (Jun 3, 2009)

I just surfed your sites and honestly, I don't see any out of focus shots.  I would tell the person to have their prescription checked.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Tharmsen   It has all been resolved.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 3, 2009)

This isn't an uncommon problem.  With all the different ways to display images on computer screens, there are mistakes & mishaps where people end up seeing problems that just aren't there.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 3, 2009)

So, I DO have a lady that is letting me come and shoot at some of her weddings.  The first one is Saturday.  I'm excited for the opportunity to learn and not have to worry about if I completely screw it up.  I'm fairly certain I won't suck THAT bad, but I expect that I will have things to learn and work on as everyone else does starting out.


----------



## mrodgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Right now, your pictures are not out of focus, but they are when I get home.  At home, everyone's pictures are out of focus, my monitor is wacked out 

Actually, because of your thread, it got me thinking.  I have to post some of mine (I never post pictures, just read threads) to ask if my shots have too much sharpening in post processing.  It didn't occur to me that I may be oversharpening.  I've known my monitor was out of wack on focus for quite some time.

I can understand where someone might think your photos were out of focus a bit.  Yes, here at work the eyes are sharp, but with the post processing you do, someone else might take that as thinking they were out of focus.  I would guess that this person isn't into photography (unless you mentioned they are, I don't remember) as everyone here certainly is into photography and can clearly see that the eyes are sharp.

No offense to you, but your post processing does mess a bit with my eyes (when I'm not on my home blurry monitor) and that's why I think someone else may think they are out of focus.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 3, 2009)

Evidently the problem was that he was somehow zooming in on the thumbnails instead of CLICKING on them, so it was completely pixelating the image. That was in my zenfolio gallery and I haven't quite figured out how he was doing that. But, people on computers amaze me daily (but don't get me going on my day job ). 

He says he has been doing weddings for 27 yrs, but from what I can see he doesn't do any post processing besides applying way too much soft focus oddly enough.

I guess to each his own, but you can imagine that I was surprised after he said my pictures were OOF after viewing his. And as I said, he did tell me what the issue was, which was that he was viewing my client gallery wrong. I was going to post some pictures, but I don't believe in bashing someone publicly. I shared with one person by PM and they agreed with me.


----------



## Parkerman (Jun 4, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Evidently the problem was that he was somehow zooming in on the thumbnails instead of CLICKING on them, so it was completely pixelating the image. That was in my zenfolio gallery and I haven't quite figured out how he was doing that. But, people on computers amaze me daily (but don't get me going on my day job ).
> 
> He says he has been doing weddings for 27 yrs, but from what I can see he doesn't do any post processing besides applying way too much soft focus oddly enough.
> 
> I guess to each his own, but you can imagine that I was surprised after he said my pictures were OOF after viewing his. And as I said, he did tell me what the issue was, which was that he was viewing my client gallery wrong. I was going to post some pictures, but I don't believe in bashing someone publicly. I shared with one person by PM and they agreed with me.




For some reason old people like soft focus... And I don't know why.. I generally hate it.


----------



## misol (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently worked with a guy who has been doing it for 30 years.  Honestly, after hearing his "tips" and seeing his work, I wouldn't take a word from him seriously.  Maybe this is the same situation.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh that's funny.

Congrats on the wedding gig!  Can't wait to see the images.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 9, 2009)

Parkerman said:


> For some reason old people like soft focus... And I don't know why.. I generally hate it.


.......because our eyes eventually get soft focused..... :shock:


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 9, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Oh that's funny.
> 
> Congrats on the wedding gig! Can't wait to see the images.


 
Ask and you shall receive! 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-first-wedding-third-shooter.html#post1622779


----------



## jmthompson (Jun 12, 2009)

Lyncca ~ I just want to say that I am fairly new to this forum, and I specifically seek out your posts when I log on.  You have a fantastic eye for a shot, a great sense of fun, and, as this post proves, you have a very professional manner.  I thoroughly enjoy your posts, and I am learning continuously by following them with the great questions you ask and the helpful answers and comments you receive!


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 12, 2009)

jmthompson said:


> Lyncca ~ I just want to say that I am fairly new to this forum, and I specifically seek out your posts when I log on. You have a fantastic eye for a shot, a great sense of fun, and, as this post proves, you have a very professional manner. I thoroughly enjoy your posts, and I am learning continuously by following them with the great questions you ask and the helpful answers and comments you receive!


 
Wow, what a fantastic compliment! Thank you so much. I think you made my day!


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 14, 2009)

Slightly humorous.  Person A says Person B isn't up to snuff; so Person B goes to Person A's portfolio and proceeds to call them out on their work similarly not being up to snuff.  

Human nature I guess.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 14, 2009)

ANDS! said:


> Slightly humorous. Person A says Person B isn't up to snuff; so Person B goes to Person A's portfolio and proceeds to call them out on their work similarly not being up to snuff.
> 
> Human nature I guess.


 
LOL, well, I guess it is human nature to want to see who is judging you. I pretty much check out everyone's galleries that comment on me, good or bad.  It happens to be that in this case, the person just didn't view my gallery correctly, but it is rather ironic that his main page has javascript errors, and his thumbnails (all 10 of them or so) are fairly soft.

I have had people leave me comments, that when I went and looked at their gallery, I was literally blown out of the water with the (great) quality of their work, and I will generally tell them so.  

Who do YOU take more serious, someone with sh*t work, or quality??


----------

